# scrounging for pallets



## Ashful (May 7, 2012)

For those who don't have a job which provides an unlimited supply of pallets, are there any tips for locating a local source? There's no shortage of trucking in our area, but a quick drive thru local business areas hasn't turned up much in the past. I'm looking for another 8 - 10 skids, for stacking purposes. They don't make half bad kinding, either!


----------



## Blue Vomit (May 7, 2012)

Joful said:


> There's no shortage of trucking in our area, but a quick drive thru local business areas hasn't turned up much in the past.


 
Does that mean you didnt see any laying around or no luck asking a manager?

Ive talked to managers in the past with good results. Most large stores have pallets, Giant, Safeway, Target, Kohls, Walmart etc.


----------



## Jack Straw (May 7, 2012)

I see ads on craigslist quite often offering free pallets.


----------



## raybonz (May 7, 2012)

When I was picking up my porcelain tile Best Tile has loads of pallets and crates they were looking to get rid of.. Some places reuse them so be sure to ask 1st..

Ray


----------



## Ashful (May 7, 2012)

Blue Vomit said:


> Does that mean you didnt see any laying around or no luck asking a manager?


 
Always one, or the other!



Blue Vomit said:


> Ive talked to managers in the past with good results. Most large stores have pallets, Giant, Safeway, Target, Kohls, Walmart etc.


 
Hadn't thought of retail!  I'll cruise Walmart and the local grocery store tomorrow.


----------



## JoeyD (May 7, 2012)

I asked walmart near me and they said no. But I've found them at a flooring place and a fireplace store near me, other then that industrial parks always produced good results.


----------



## steeltowninwv (May 7, 2012)

hardware stores..i can get all i ant from them


----------



## NH_Wood (May 7, 2012)

Local lumber yards - mine always has some for the taking. Cheers!


----------



## fishingpol (May 7, 2012)

Stone yards, particularly the ones that install pavers and return back to the shop with the empty ones on the truck.


----------



## swagler85 (May 7, 2012)

I go to a local HVAC compang, but really any business that receives shipments on pallets and doesn't ship back out is a good source. I did find that a few places are realizing now that they can sell their used pallets and stopped giving them away. So i just move on to the next place.


----------



## Fifelaker (May 7, 2012)

One of the Stihl/Husquvarna dealers near me always have some tractor pallets for free. CL has them all the time also.


----------



## woodsmaster (May 7, 2012)

I get Mine from Modern Building Supply if you have one near buy. they have tons of them in a few different sizes.
they are usually good heavy ones.


----------



## bogydave (May 7, 2012)

Roofing & shingle suppliers. I got 2 P/U loads & they wanted me to take more.
HD & Lowes here usually has some.


----------



## JP11 (May 8, 2012)

Gas is expensive..  if you're already going someplace you can ask. To me it's not worth my time driving around.  I found a small time pallet recycler.. They DELIVER them to my house for 2 bucks each or so.  I've bought over a hundred.  I stack all my wood inside U's made from 3 pallets.  Hold just under a third of a cord.

If you only need a handful, asking around would work.

JP


----------



## firefighterjake (May 8, 2012)

Tractor Dealer -- Kubota, Deere, etc.

Tractor Truck Dealer/Repair Shop -- Kenworth, Freightliner, etc.

HVAC Supply

Hardware Stores

Newspaper Printing Press/Print Shop


----------



## firefighterjake (May 8, 2012)

Oh yeah . . . a tip . . . around here there are so many pallets that the fire department routinely gives out burn permits to some businesses when they decide to just burn them (which may or may not be done in your community.) You may stop by the local FD and ask if there are any certain businesses that are always burning pallets.


----------



## Mr A (May 9, 2012)

Building suppliers, construction sites, industrial areas, big box stores, craigslist free section. I didn't burn at the time, but when I worked construction, the steel was stacked on hardwood rails to keep it off the ground.. Carpenters often cut it into pieces and threw in the truck along with all the scrap generated. If I was working, I would have all the wood I ever needed. Douglas Fir has a good BTU


----------



## budman (May 9, 2012)

Any beer or soda distributor I know for a fact that we always have pallets to get rid of.


----------



## Ashful (May 9, 2012)

Asked a friend who used to work at Home Depot, and he said they have a $50 deposit on every pallet, and won't give them out.  The local Lowes was a hit, though.  Pulled in, asked the first employee I found, and was told to take whatever I wanted.  Came home with 15 in the back of the pickup, which will be enough to stack what I need right now.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Snotrocket (May 9, 2012)

If you live close to Warren Maine and want pallets shoot me a PM. I have 4-5 on my truck everyday and can save them for you.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 9, 2012)

A local steel place has the best pallets- several sizes, some made with hardwood 4x4's. Craigslist always has listings as well


----------



## jeepmedic (May 9, 2012)

head stone company here in town and the local cardboard corrugating company always has tons. All you have to do is ask and they WANT you to take them.


----------



## MofoG23 (May 10, 2012)

if anyone is near Pittsburgh, PA I can hook you up with some very heavy duty pallets that are used to ship safes and large ATM's - these things weight around 50-80lbs and are put together with bolts and solid lumber....should last a lifetime stacking wood on them!


----------



## ruserious2008 (May 15, 2012)

Try a Scooter store or one of those types of businesses. I get all the pallets I can take from a Scooter store - they are happy when I stop by Mostly pine but its dry and free
Other than that CL is a good source and I've also posted some "Will hall away your pallets for free" ads - that's how I found the scooter store and also have an company the makes heavy equipment that calls me once of twice a year to pick up red oak pallets they don't need. Love them palletsCheck one of my past posts for some pics and info on how I cut 'em up- enjoy


----------



## blacktail (May 15, 2012)

Tonight I went to a big box home improvement store to get a few more things to finish my shed. I need pallets for the floor. In the lumber area there was an employee moving an empty pallet.
"You guys ever give those things away?"
"You can have this one if you want."
"Cool. But I'm looking for at least six of them."
"Drive around back and take what you want from the pile by the trailers."





There was a mountain of pallets in every size imaginable.
I was there buying concrete blocks to put under the pallets I planned to eventually scrounge.


----------



## BigV (May 16, 2012)

I get all the pallets I could ever use from a local landscape company that also runs snowplows in the winter. The salt they purchase (usually in tractor trailer loads) provide all I can use.


----------

